# Best Price For Interceptor



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 3 dogs headed for Costa Rica. I want to purchase a years supply of these meds to bring with me.

Does anyone know the website with the best prices.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Best bet IMHO, is to buy from a supplier you know is trustworthy. WOrth the few extra bucks more to buy from my vet, valid medicine. I've read about the scams online and it just is not worth it to me.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Agreed, Michele. Some companies won't even allow their products (like Revolution) to be sold by anyone but licensed veterinary doctors because of the risk of scams. Some companies also will not cover the bills in case your dog has a reaction or if it comes down with heartworms if you did not purchase it from a licensed veterinary doctor. If you visit the company's website, they'll often have coupons to use at the vet and your vet may have the generic version for a bit cheaper. Some vets will also honor online prices, or close to it, and then you don't have to worry about shipping. Good luck!


----------



## Tammy Cohen (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think I would trust "black market" meds either.
I have 11 dogs so it can get ridiculously expensive to buy heartworm and flea meds. I use ivomec for cattle diluted with propylene glycol for the heatworm (same med as heartguard). It basically costs $70 for the equivalent of a 10 year supply of heartguard. You do have to be careful using it on certain breeds of dogs and there is no "guarantee" that your dog won't get hearworm. If you buy heartguard from a vet they guarantee your dog won't get heartworm or they'll pay for the treatment but I just can't spend $300 a month to treat my dogs with a medication I already have.
For fleas I buy the frontline/ advantix for large dogs and divide it among the smaller dogs. The medication is the same exact thing, just a smaller amount, so I basically get it for $8 per dose rather than $20 a dose.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not interested in scams or black market meds. I am interested in a reliable source to for these meds. There must be a legitimate website to purchase this stuff from without the middle person.

I also wanted this source to order from when I run out in Costa Rica.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know that the companies sell to anyone without the "middle person". ? Perhaps you can contact the company direct. If you already have, what did they say?


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

we have used jeffers.com for years with no problems


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Michele McAtee said:


> I don't know that the companies sell to anyone without the "middle person". ? Perhaps you can contact the company direct. If you already have, what did they say?


Hi Michele - No I haven't tried direct contact. I thought this would be easier than it turned out to be. I will try the website that Keith mentioned.

Thanks Keith, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Lee:
Did you ask your vet for a discount due to buying such a large amount at one time? I know a couple of vets that will give volume discounts and it usually amounts to the same as the online or magazine prices.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Good call Konnie.
I just checked the prices at the jeffers.com just to compare. 
On this particular link:
http://www.maakenterprises.com/Sear...standard&OVADID=2889152512&OVKWID=31623953512
The SALE price is $15.95 for the 45 to 88 lb Frontline Plus (which is what I buy) and through my vet, I only pay $15.00. Sale price. PaSHaw.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm getting robbed,call the cops.

I thought because of this thread I was paying too much, so I called the vet I "used" to buy from, turns out I payed a $12 dipensing fee everytime I bought a single pill, nice.

I may go back to beach sand mixed with castor oil for worming.


----------

